# Bear from Val Love's book



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

This little bear was knit using a pattern in Christmas Tree Decorations by Val Love. I changed the eyes.
Happy knitting!


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

Really cute. It reminds me of all the comfort dolls knitters are making. Will you hang it on your tree?


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

Adorable. The face is cuter than in the book.


----------



## Nancy F (Nov 13, 2016)

How cute.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

williesmom said:


> Really cute. It reminds me of all the comfort dolls knitters are making. Will you hang it on your tree?


Thank you!
It will go in my give away box.
It is about the same as comfort dolls. The ears & muzzle are done differently than the comfort doll patterns I've seen. All are fun & quick to knit!
I knit it with #4 yarn & size 5 needles.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Altice said:


> Adorable. The face is cuter than in the book.


Thank you. Are you using Val's patterns too?


----------



## Grandma V (Jul 1, 2016)

What an adorable little bear. Excellent job.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Fantastic job. Cute. :sm24:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling!!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

Is that a book or a magazine? I'd like to get the pattern. He's cute.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

What a wee darling ! Love him !


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

how adorable


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## MissAli (Jul 15, 2018)

Awe......just want to cuddle it


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Darn it kiwi now I will have to buy that one too is that the one for holidays or christmas ornaments I am only asking because I ordered the holiday one should be here by tomorrow coming from CT if it is from the ornament one I have to order it Wednesday.
Your knitting is awesome!
Tonda USA :sm01:


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Super cute - I also have that book!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

He is very cute!


----------



## CatKnit (Sep 5, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a cutie! Love the face.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Cute as can be! 
Drive by link for her book: https://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Tree-Decorations-Knit-Machine/dp/B004BAWBKW/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

tonyastewart said:


> Darn it kiwi now I will have to buy that one too is that the one for holidays or christmas ornaments I am only asking because I ordered the holiday one should be here by tomorrow coming from CT if it is from the ornament one I have to order it Wednesday.
> Your knitting is awesome!
> Tonda USA :sm01:


Whoops! Am I an enabler?!???? It is in the Christmas Tree Decorations book. Glad you like my knitting! Thanks!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

A lovely little bear....great job.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

I thank all of you for the comments! I truly appreciate them!
For those of you who haven't made any, they are fun to knit. They use very little yarn.
Enjoy!


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

sheherazade said:


> Cute as can be!
> Drive by link for her book: https://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Tree-Decorations-Knit-Machine/dp/B004BAWBKW/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


The books are less expensive on eBay if they are still there.

Christmas Tree Decorations to Knit by Hand or Machine

Holiday Decorations 3.5" Hand or Machine


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

love it!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

The bear is also in the holiday one but I have already decided have 2 of 3 will be getting 3rd one on Wed enabler knowledge giver tomato ... tomaaaaaaaaaaaaaato
Tonda USA :sm01:
That's My Story and I'm Sticking to IT


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So cute


----------



## 4597 (Feb 2, 2011)

hi,

when I go to that Amazon site, the paperback book lists $707.00 as the price - is that for real????


----------



## 4597 (Feb 2, 2011)

hi,

when I go to that Amazon site, the paperback book lists $707.00 as the price - is that for real????


----------



## 4597 (Feb 2, 2011)

hi,

when I go to that Amazon site, the paperback book lists $707.00 as the price - is that for real????


----------



## Jan Shedden (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi there!
I'd love to try and make one of these cute little bears. Where can I get a pattern?
Thanks
Jan (Aussie in Plymouth)


----------



## barbieisadoll (Feb 6, 2014)

I love this bear, great job.
What is the name of her book? I would like to buy it.
Thanks


----------

